# Yes we just had a remodel..



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

So, I did a job for a large property management company in my town over the weekend (sunday)...It was a basement apartment that had just been remolded and the tenants had moved in for the first time the day before (friday). 

Tenants where having trouble flushing the toilet. Ran the sink and tub which resulted in a backup as well. Perfect! easy mainline; lets pop that toilet and go to town.

Well, I made it all of 6 ft and hit a serious blockage. Unable to clear I sucked out the water in the line with my shop vac and threw my camera down. I wasnt able to get 100% of the water out of the line so my camera with mostly underwater still. I found what looked to me like chunks of concrete. (remember remodel)

I called up the property company who said basically that If im unable to clear it via snake that they will just have to send someone else to get the job done. SO i pulled off.....Turns out the other company ended up snapping thier cable at the 6ft mark. After snapping they decided to just leave. 

She called me up and I recommended that it was concrete again and I ended up locating the exact spot, which was dead center of the newly remodeled bathroom

Long story short... The carpenters had extra concrete so they disposed of it via the sink and floor cleanout. Also, they disposed of all the construction debris via the cleanout before they cemented over the top of it.


Here are the pics of the aftermath


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

$$$ nice job


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

KoleckeINC said:


> $$$ nice job


Very nice job,
I had 580' of 6" clay full of concrete 1994 :thumbup:


----------



## PlumbTemple (May 23, 2016)

Stupid people never fail to amaze me.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

How much did you tip those carpenters?......:laughing:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I absolutely love busting up new floors. Hack contractors pay the price for hiring hack plumbers.


----------



## kwikplumbing (May 31, 2016)

Very Nice work!!


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Carpenters should not play with concrete anyway. Its okay for plumbers though. :laughing:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I just had a call where it was coming up out of a floor drain, so they put kitty litter on top to soak it up.......


----------



## Turdwrangler (Jun 1, 2016)

Kitty litter, there's a novel approach. Was it the "clump" kind? Kidding... Every so often there comes a customer that, after the dust settles, provides another story to the long list of amusing responses to plumbing problems. 
Did I ever tell you about the time....:jester:


----------

